# Guns they should have made.........................



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've had about as many brilliant ideas as Jug Johnson, and an equal amount of success.

For many years I corresponded with Colt to bring out an updated version of the New Service. Build it in .44 Magnum, give it the same cosmetic treatment as the Python. Even sell a three-gun set with the Diamondback and Python. No deal. Colt did introduce a .44 Magnum, finally, but in the Anaconda, a gun with as much appeal as forty miles of bad road. And in stainless steel, of all things! As my Dad used to say "A'int no sin to be ugly, but you could keep it at home." Or words to that effect.

And then I got into the Smith & Wesson Model 19. Beautiful sixgun. Fine sixgun. Great double action. What I wanted now was a J-Frame duplicate of the Model 19. The J-Frame Model 36 was a beautiful little gun, and the J-Frame was being introduced in .357 Magnum. Why not a 2 1/2" or 3" barrel with adjustable sights? Closest thing they got was in stainless, with those abominable fake-rubber grips.

And, how about a Model 19 with a 4" full lug barrel?

And why haven't the Italian gunmakers come out with a good copy of the New Frontier? I once had a Cattleman (imported by Iver Johnson) in .44 Magnum. Fine gun, nicely finished. Horrible sights.

Well, these have been my druthers over the years. Its evident how much of an impact I've had on the industry.

Bob Wright


----------

